# Research in all things wanted for novel idea.



## Briazra (May 26, 2014)

So, there's something called NaNoWriMo coming in July, where you write a novel in a month.
Basically, I've had a particular fondness for law and criminal justice, so I wanted to make my main character a cop.
I haven't quite figured out the details for her, admittedly. I'm not even sure I'll use the idea, but I want to be realistic about all of it. I could use any help I'm given, anywhere from past experiences or whatever to codes and what they mean that I may not know.
What worries me most is academy training and the like, her experiences, but I could seriously use every ounce of help.
I'll probably set it around Boston, but I don't know. I may even make up a random location and base around the area of law I know best: Massachusetts and California.
Lastly, she will likely be very dedicated to the job. I know I would be if I could actually qualify for the physical requirements of it.

Anyway, thanks in advance!!!
For everything. 
You people deserve more support than what you get from us civilians.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just make sure not to use terms like "routine traffic stop." You could also base your novel chronicling the trials and tribulations of 3 officers... A state trooper, a campus officer with special state police powers, and a municipal police officer.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

The MSP Facebook page posts all kinds of pics and info highlighting traffic stops, recovered drugs/weapons, K9 activities, and the academy.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Briazra (May 26, 2014)

niteowl1970 said:


> Just make sure not to use terms like "routine traffic stop." You could also base your novel chronicling the trials and tribulations of 3 officers... A state trooper, a campus officer with special state police powers, and a municipal police officer.


Thanks!
I'll remember that!
Not sure about the last part, but maybe. 



right.as.rain said:


> The MSP Facebook page posts all kinds of pics and info highlighting traffic stops, recovered drugs/weapons, K9 activities, and the academy.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


OwO
*looks up and likes*
Thank you so much! 
This could come in extremely handy!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Briazra said:


> *Lastly, she will likely be very dedicated to the job. *
> 
> Anyway, thanks in advance!!!
> For everything.
> You people deserve more support than what you get from us civilians.


Oh well than you absolutely must interview this one here......


----------



## Briazra (May 26, 2014)

263FPD said:


> Oh well than you absolutely must interview this one here......


Oh? ?
Who is she?
How could I? 
*completely interested*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Briazra said:


> Oh? ?
> Who is she?
> How could I?
> *completely interested*


Obviously you totally missed my sarcasm. But then again, you want to write a work of fiction so the Officer depicted in the photo is more than a great choice. I suggest googling a show called Boston's Finest. You will find out who she is. Doubt she will talk to you unless there's something in it for her.

Good luck.

PS. If she does end up being the model for your character, please let us know what your book will be named. Just do I can add it to the list of books that I will never read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Briazra said:


> OwO
> *looks up and likes*
> Thank you so much!
> This could come in extremely handy!


*throwing up*

I hope you don't write your novels like that. It sounds like internet hipster douche talk.

If you really want insight into cops. Just read this site. They are mostly salty, sometimes sweet, and hard as fuck. The only people you're going to be able to talk to are the ' look at me types ' that 263 just pointed out.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

I've had a particular fondness for space travel and exploration ... and the fact that so few people have actually made it into space makes it so much easier! Nobody in our live time will go to a different planet ... so I would want to make my main character an Intergalactic Amazon Cop!
I haven't quite figured out the details for her ... but I can tell you she's a bad girl
and she'll wear a leather space suite ... She might or might not be dedicated to her job ...

I'm so signing up for this writing thing!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

*sign* ... writing about something you don't know much about and have never experienced yourself is doomed to be silly and unrealistic ... Now if you make it about a police officer "silly" can quickly become offensive ... my 2 cents ...


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Dedicated to the job for those of us on the job is probably different than you envision it. We have lives outside of work, we work within the system. We always want to catch the bad guy, and we devote all of our efforts towards doing just that while we are at work. I hate the cliched description of the dark hero cop, who can not have a healthy relationship, and fights every one at every turn. Most of the dedicated cops I know, also coach soccer, and go to PTA meetings. They do not miss family time unless it is for an emergency. They do not drown themselves in a haze of booze just because of some tragedy or other that they run across. The ones who carry that dark damaged persona, that can not separate work from life, usually do not last that long. They leave and write books.


----------

